# Breiss apple wood smoked malt



## stuartf (7/8/17)

Anyone played with the Breiss apple wood smoked malt before? Have some at home and thinking of using it in a smoked porter. At the moment I'm using at around 5% at the moment to see how it comes across in the finished beer.


----------



## yurgy (7/8/17)

doing a rauchbier next week with it @ 43% see wot appens


----------



## stuartf (7/8/17)

yurgy said:


> doing a rauchbier next week with it @ 43% see wot appens



43%? Makes my recipe sound like a wuss!


----------



## yurgy (7/8/17)

i do a rauchbier once a year gladfield manuka has been my favourite. briess mesquite and cherry is not my thing.i prefer weyermann to best rauch.


----------

